

Tools For C++ Programmers - matthewschrager
http://virtualrealityblog.com/lists/7-great-tools-for-c-programmers/

======
mhd
Visual Studio, Boost, STL, the friggin' auto keyword? That's for a very, small
audience (beginners, Windows, no resource limits) and a rather lenient
interpretation of "tool"...

------
koeselitz
#8:

Python.

